# Tipps gesucht um Angelhaken aufzubewahren



## mattes_01 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Und zwar nervt mich das immer total,wenn ich in meinem Angelkasten 200 Heftchen mit Angelhaken rumfliegen habe.

Von daher wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr vielleicht eine Idee habt,wie man Haken(gebunden,mit Vorfach,so wie man die eben kaufen kann) aufbewahren kann.
Ich dachte da an sowas wie z.B. ein Visitenkartenheft. Da könnte man z.B. alle Haken reinmachen und noch mit Register auf das jeweilige Gewäser/Fischart kennzeichnen.

Aber irgendwie erscheint mit das auch suboptimal. Also ielleicht hat sich ja hier schon jemand über genau das aufgeregt und eine Lösung gefunden.

Grüße von der Donau bei Ulm.
Mattes


----------



## antonio (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps gesucht um Angelhaken aufzubewahren*

ich weiß zwar nicht wozu man 200 hakenheftchen mitschleppen muß aber egal.
solche "visitenkartenheftchen" gibts.
dann gibt es noch die verschiedensten varianten die haken auf brettchen styroporplatten oder ähnliches aufzuwickeln.

antonio


----------



## BARSCH123 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps gesucht um Angelhaken aufzubewahren*

Ein einfaches Stück Rohrisolierung.

Tl.


----------



## hanzz (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps gesucht um Angelhaken aufzubewahren*

Guckst du mal bei google.de !

Suche nach Vorfachtaschen.

Könnte man sich aber mit ein paar Teilen aus dem Schreibwarengeschäft selber basteln.


----------



## omnimc (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps gesucht um Angelhaken aufzubewahren*

vorfachheft oder kleine dose mit deckel, alternativ auch kippenschateln aus plastik, die kannst du dann schön beschriften oder farbig markieren.


----------



## ak.checker (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps gesucht um Angelhaken aufzubewahren*

Wie macht ihrs eigentlich mit gebrauchten Vorfächern/Haken?? Wie am besten im Koffer aufbewahren? Bis jetzt wickel ich diese auf Styropor und sichere sie mit Stecknadeln...
Das mag mir aber nicht mehr so ganz Gefallen !
Hat einer ne bessere Idee? |kopfkrat |bla:


----------



## omnimc (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps gesucht um Angelhaken aufzubewahren*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Wie macht ihrs eigentlich mit gebrauchten Vorfächern/Haken?? Wie am besten im Koffer aufbewahren? Bis jetzt wickel ich diese auf Styropor und sichere sie mit Stecknadeln...
> Das mag mir aber nicht mehr so ganz Gefallen !
> Hat einer ne bessere Idee? |kopfkrat |bla:


 

also ich habe meißt nicht viele gebrauchte vorfächer.
aber wenn ich sie nicht fortschmeiße dann kommen die auf ein gummibretchen. oder ich nehme nur die haken wenn noch scharf und die bewahre ich in einer filmdose auf. bis ich sie mir wieder zum selbstbinden nehme.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tipps gesucht um Angelhaken aufzubewahren*

Mein Tipp ist: Lerne Haken selbst zu binden!
Ich lagere meine Haken in kleinen, transparenten Kunststoffdöschen, die die Nail- Art - Tussis verwenden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/50-leere-6ml-Dos.../400213976834?pt=Nail_Art&hash=item5d2e9ca702
Perfekter geht's kaum!
Auf den Deckel schreibt man mit Edding die Zahl, die der Hakengöße entspricht und die Döschen passen aufgestellt in alle gängigen Köderboxen.
Mit Vorfach aufzubewahren ist sowieso für die Füße, weil die Vorfachlänge ohnehin den individuellen Bedürfnissen und Anforderungen angepasst werden muss, zumal Schnur auch bei guter Lagerung, manchmal ziemlich schnell altert.


----------

